# Concept art tampers?



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ULTIMATE-SELECTION-OF-COFFEE-TAMPER-HANDLES-BUILD-YOUR-OWN-CUSTOM-COFFEE-TAMPER/320790013293?ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1&ih=011&category=53306&cmd=ViewItem

Hello after suffering serious case of upgradeitous for my birthday, I am now trying to find a decent tamper, 51mm and after a lot of searching found these, are they any good?

haven't got a clue of the purpose but do like the look of the knock base ones


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Tamper really is the last piece of the puzzle for now,, 51mm are hard to come buy, so should I go for this one?


----------



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

If you want to "risk" (as in willing to wait a while until you get it) you can try to buy one from madebyknock. I have one and it's quite alright. In regards to the shop you can find reviews on the forums.


----------



## l3radduz (Jun 25, 2012)

The knock base are designed for taping the filter handle to dislodge coffee clinging to the side walls of the basket but it also courses your coffee puck to fracture and results in channeling which you want to avoid. I don't know what the quality of these tampers are like but i do know made by knock do a 51 and they are nice tampers with a good price http://www.madebyknock.com/buy.html . There are also the reg barber ones on coffeehit website if you don't mind spending around £70.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a RB, Knock and a Concept Art. The Knock (madebyknock) and CA are nice. They have weight and they fit really well into my Gaggia Classic basket. The Reg Barber is just a piece of art. It feels so beautiful. Got it direct from USA and chose the parts from a very wide variety. But it's just like i-phone versus Galaxy - they do the same thing but have a different feel.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

xiuxiuejar said:


> I have a RB, Knock and a Concept Art. The Knock (madebyknock) and CA are nice. They have weight and they fit really well into my Gaggia Classic basket. The Reg Barber is just a piece of art. It feels so beautiful. Got it direct from USA and chose the parts from a very wide variety. But it's just like i-phone versus Galaxy - they do the same thing but have a different feel.


What website did you use for the RB tamper?


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I ordered on the officia site - I think it was coffeetampers.com or regbarber.com. But I have friends in the States and got it posted to them and they brought it over for me. I think they do deliver to UK. I got a really nice brass base, and the finish of the wood. Seriously, it's like an orgasm every time I pick it up. The others do a good job too though.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks all, been looking at the madebuyknock ones but was waiting for the black simple to come in, brought my knock top tin and matt from him. Had had no problems, good response and quick delivery, if he had the tamper in stock I'd buy strait away,

unfortunately, he hasn't and in need of a nice tamper, as it's one thing holding me back, mmmm maybe consider a reg barber... Maybe


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow just had a look at the reg barber website, too much choice, convex, ripple, curve, think I'll just buy a simple one first,


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

xiuxiuejar said:


> I ordered on the officia site - I think it was coffeetampers.com or regbarber.com. But I have friends in the States and got it posted to them and they brought it over for me. I think they do deliver to UK. I got a really nice brass base, and the finish of the wood. Seriously, it's like an orgasm every time I pick it up. The others do a good job too though.


My sister is visiting from the states in a couple of months so will get her to pick one up. Thanks!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> My sister is visiting from the states in a couple of months so will get her to pick one up. Thanks!


Though I then tell myself I don't need it as the torr tampers are so good. Hmmm!


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

> Wow just had a look at the reg barber website, too much choice, convex, ripple, curve, think I'll just buy a simple one first,


I know, it's cool. Took me ages to decide.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

> My sister is visiting from the states in a couple of months so will get her to pick one up. Thanks!


Try and find a store that stocks them near where she is going. I think RB are actually Canadian but postage to the states was a about 15 euros instead of 60 euros to Spain. You could even get it sent to her hotel.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Though I then tell myself I don't need it as the torr tampers are so good. Hmmm!


Where can I get a torr tamper, and do they make 51mm?


----------

